# Kibble or Raw ????



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My Molly isn't a Spoo but a mini and she is fed both raw and kibble. I feed the raw as her a.m. meal and the kibble is left out to graze on as she is a 'grazer'. I don't know if it is true, but I've been told that the digestion time for kibble is longer than that for raw, so to always feed the raw as the early meal as it moves faster. That feeding kibble first and raw second will clog things up! ???? I guess I'd rather be safe than sorry..........and so far have had no problems at all! But then Molly has a cast iron tummy! LOL!


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't have a std. but I have an over sized toy, a Portuguese Water Dog (size of a std) a bichon and a 3lb chihuahua! 

I feed it all! They get a good quality kibble as a base. I rotate through crockpotted meat/veg mix (with added calcium- I use Monica Segal's "Enhancing Commercial Diets" booklet), I give bi-weekly raw meaty bones as well, and they get canned dog food sometimes as well as canned/rinsed salmon or mackerel mixed in with their kibble. 

I've tried various ways of feeding separately and I end up coming back to this way, as they look their best <shrug>. 
I think unless a dog has a terribly sensitive tummy, it's ok to mix n'match. 

Hope this helps. Oh, and in my experience, digestion time when feeding raw/kibble together is just fine. Never had a problem in 17 years of feeding dogs.


----------



## momtoastandard2013 (Oct 28, 2013)

Thanks for the advice we will hopefully continue feeding both as long as Kaya has no tummy issues !!!! Fingers Crossed


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

I feed raw only now for all 3 of my dogs and they are doing awesome!


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

we feed raw only. I make their meals myself with as much variety of protein sources as I can find. Both my dogs have done well on it


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a toy and mini poodle and feed them honest kitchen.. It's a dehydrated raw, and you can add raw meats, etc if you want to or just by itself. There must be some truth to kibble digesting slower since occasionally I add kibble... One time one of girls threw up.. The HK was gone but whole kibble had come up instead


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

We feed all raw. I've heard that raw food takes less time to digest than kibble, and it is healthier, so it makes more sense for us to feed one or the other. I make my cats raw food and give Kennedy premade Nature's Variety raw.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

We feed raw and have since 1997. 

--Q


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I feed a good kibble. I know they are getting all their basic nutrients that way. With breakfast they get a freeze dried raw topper. With dinner they get grain free canned or cooked meat like hamburger/chicken/fish and usually scraps and left overs from our dinner - lots of variety. They also get bisquits here and there. Sometimes I even buy them a hamburger if I have to go through a drive through and they are with me. They aren't picky eaters and they do eat the kibble since it always has something interesting on it. I don't feed regular raw only freezdried, but am not opposed to it. I realized that with the amount of money a good canned dog food cost I could cook up some hamburger or roast a chicken for less.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I feed 99 % raw. I keep some high quality kibble on hand in case I run out of food. However, last week I didn't feel well and didn't go shopping and he got three meals in a row of that high quality kibble. His poos changed completely and he coughed on and off in those three days. Back to raw he goes


----------

